# What I need to know is...



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

So how far am I allowed to push things here? :wink: I have something that's absolutely hysterical, but in a morbid kind of way. I'm not looking to get banned, ya know?!

Should I send it to a mod first for review?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

You won't get banned. Just don't personally bash or defame another member of this board, an officer or a police deaprtment. Blatantly racist or sexist remarks, sexually explicit material (porn), or anything else that you know is offensive might get you a warning and be edited/deleted.

You wouldn't get banned for any of those things unless you are a constantly in violation of the above where it's obvious that your sole reason for posting such content on this board is just to be a pain in the ass.

Morbid? I think there are more people here with a sick and twisted sense of humor than you would realize. :lol: 

If you really still are unsure of whether or not what you want to post is appropriate, you could send it to an admin or a moderator, though I'm sure whatever it is is not all that bad.


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

I think we all have a pretty good sense of humor and don't take things to heart. Bashing isn't well liked without an intelligent arguement nor is anti-police posts but other than that in my opinion your good!


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

My boyfriend is a police officer, so no worries about me ever saying anything bad about LEO's. I sincerely have immense respect for you all.

No porn, no cuss words...nothing like that. It's a funny clip regarding the Taliban - their version of the Olympics.  :lol:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I can already picture myself laughing.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

kateykakes @ 09 Nov 2004 14:49 said:


> It's a funny clip regarding the Taliban - their version of the Olympics.  :lol:


Those are always welcomed here.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

PLEASE don't ban me for this! 

http://www.tentonweb.com/taliban_olympics.htm


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: That was funny Kate! I was going to have you banned if you got us all excited and didn't post it :lol:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

kateykakes @ Tue Nov 09 said:


> PLEASE don't ban me for this!


haha get it...BAN!

Sorry that was stupid. Glad to see you all work as much as I do! :lol:


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Very Very funny... a good laugh is always welcome.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

kttref @ 09 Nov 2004 15:05 said:


> haha get it...BAN!


As in, like, TaliBAN? Ha ha


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon @ Tue Nov 09 said:


> kttref @ 09 Nov 2004 15:05 said:
> 
> 
> > haha get it...BAN!
> ...


haha I do that to my poor husband all the time. The guy gets bruises from me elbowing him, making sure he gets my lame jokes!


----------

